# Purple Widow and White Widow Lemon??



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 30, 2007)

Alright well I was up on sensibleseeds.com and I was just browsing around. I came across this guy De Sjamaan's seeds. Has anyone ever ordered his seeds? Anyway he had two strains that caught my interest. 

The first was Purple Widow... Here's the description...

Purple widow is an optimal outdoor cannabis plant. This purple giant grows to massive heights and shows amazing colours. Purple widow is a hybrid of Purple and White widow. For a purple variety purple widow is extremely strong, while this cannabis has the sweet flavour of purple.

He also has a strain called Lemon that is supposedly a cross of white widow and some other genetics he won't say. Here is the description...

This White Widow strain is bred with secret genetics. And with good reason, the layers of crystals that cover this lemon aroma cannabis plant are abundant. The buzz is overwhelming and pure pleasure. Get ready for a new variety of White Widow


I was wondering if anyone has heard any info/tried growing this stuff. Or even if anyone has ordered seeds from this guy and can give feedback. 

Anyway, here's some pics

thank's!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 31, 2007)

I ordered a pack from www.drchronic.com. They come in 12 packs and are very cheap(purp wid). On the docs site they are under white widow web. Good luck!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 1, 2007)

did you grow it already or are in the process?


----------

